# Another retro time trial bike restoration.



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

I am finally getting to the end of another time trial bike restoration project. This time it is a Biddle time trial bike that will be built up with a mainly NOS Suntour Superbe Pro gruppo. The frame has been fully repainted and had a new seat lug fitted, as the original lug had been crushed by use of an incorrect seat bolt.









_Suntour's Superbe Pro competition components were the very best bicycle components you could buy. Their simple and elegant styling, outstanding quality in materials and finish, extremely precise design and manufacturing tolerances and race-proven efficiency assure optimum performance and looks for any custom frame. _









_The Suntour Superbe Pro crankset is the only reconditioned component, this has been re-polished and naturally anodised._

Bruce Biddle was a New Zealander who won a gold medal at the 1970's Commonwealth Games in Edinburgh, Scotland. Bruce Biddle also finished third in the Olympic Cycling Road Race in Munich 1972. 

The Biddle frames are rumoured to have been built for him by Daccordi. My frame is constructed from Columbus SLX tubing with curved top and seat tubes.

Build specification:-

Frame/Fork:- Columbus SLX
Rear Wheel:- Araya Carbon Pro Disc Wheel
Front Wheel:- OMAS Big Sliding Ti Hub/Wolber Profile 18 650C Rim
Headset:- Suntour Alloy
Bottom Bracket:- Suntour Superbe Pro
Crankset:- Suntour Superbe Pro 53/44T 170mm
Chain:- Suntour SP-6200 Accushift
Shift Levers:- Suntour Superbe Pro (Friction)
Derailleurs:- Suntour Superbe Pro
Cassette:- Shimano 600 12-18T 7 Speed
Brake Levers:- Suntour Superbe Pro
Brake Calipers:- Suntour Superbe Pro
Handlebars:- Cinelli Tempo Bull-horns
Stem:- Cinelli 1A
Seat Post:- Selle Italia Condor
Saddle:- San Marco Concor
Bottle/Cage:- O.G.K









_San Marco Concor saddle with Selle Italia Condor seat post._









_Forks completed with blue/silver under and over fade, frame is just getting the finished touches done (cleaning threads out and cleaning excess paint from seat & head tubes)._

Hopefully I should have photographs of completed build next week.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great stuff...I can't wait to see more....... Is the front wheel 650c?


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Can't wait--that blue fade looks awesome.

Someone had Suntour NOS sets on eBay a while back and I passed. Now I'm kicking myself...


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Blimey my new Roberts road frame has, or will have when they build it, the same paint finish!!!


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

I meant to ask who painted it for you? Can't find anyone local.


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Finished!!!*

Well, it's finally finished - a 1989 vintage Biddle Time Trial Bike (Columbus SLX) with Suntour's top of the range, Superbe Pro componentry.




















The photographs don't do the paint work justice, the metallic finish has nice depth and sparkles in sunlight.










Suntour Superbe Pro (SL-SB01) Friction Shift Levers.The aluminium alloy levers are ergonomically designed, beautifully streamlined and sculptured to fit perfectly between the thumb and index finger with lever in any position. Their slim, straight, simple shape looks even better on the bike.










"Commonwealth Champion" the top tube says it all, following Bruce Biddle's gold medal win at the 1970's Commonwealth Games in Edinburgh. 
The Biddle is fitted with Cinelli Tempo Bullhorns and Cinelli 1A Stem combo, the brake cables are internally routed through the Tempo bars.










These are the second best brake calipers ever made, behind Campagnolo's Delta brakes. The Superbe Pro calipers are a very clean design, gotta love those hidden springs and they actually work well too.
Suntour Superbe Pro brake calipers are unique and dramaticlly superior. Two coil springs are sealed into the pre-lubricated caliper pivot assembly. This completely eliminates spring friction and provides lighter pull, quicker return and 10 times greater durability than conventional brake springs. 










Suntour Superbe Pro Crankset with a 53T/44T Chainring combination.

This is the third time trial (funny bike) that I have restored and I have another one in waiting. Next up is a Vincolo (another New Zealand brand), circa 1988 - constructed from Reynolds 653 with three fibre-glass frame gussets. This one will built with Shimano 600 Ultegra components and Dia-Compe AGC brakeset. 

But firstly, I have to finish up my Rossin Quadro/Suntour Sprint project! https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=174307


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

Unfortunately, most of the photos aren't showing for me. 

Says photo currently unavailable, from flikr


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Photographs appear to be there now, but if you cannot access them - try the link attached:- http://www.flickr.com/photos/steel-is-real/sets/72157605485826490/

Cheers.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

that is simply stunning and puts my various projects to shame - good ride? Lucky it's finally coming into summer out here!!!! Decals came up great in the end.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow. That thing is CLEAN!


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

DannyBoy said:


> Decals came up great in the end.


There are some great people out there - the sign-writer went the extra mile to sort them out and did them after hours so he had no interuptions. He appreciated the work that I had put into it and happy for his services to paid in beer!!! You can't ask for better than that.


----------



## Rex Johnston (Mar 22, 2010)

*Decals*

What are the chances of getting another set of those decals?


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Holy crap, that's just gorgeous!


----------



## jonnyGURU (Mar 17, 2010)

Awesome finished product there! I'm so jealous!


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Cheers jonnyGURU and GirchyGirchy for your comments - just another guy, like many others addicted to old school "steel" bikes.

Rex, email sent.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I keep coming back to look at this bike...so many details..perfection


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

Lovely paintjob! The Superbe Pro oozes class. Congrats from another steel affcionado!


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Do you guys that restore these funny bikes race them or are they just fun to have around?

Nice job! My back hurts just looking at it.


----------



## RFC (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a 1987 Team Fuji TT built up with 9-speed and bar ends. I am considering taking it back to stock and would appreciate seeing more of your TT bikes for inspiration.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

pigpen said:


> Do you guys that restore these funny bikes race them or are they just fun to have around?
> 
> Nice job! My back hurts just looking at it.


Mine, just for nostalgia. As for the position mine isn't as low as the drops on a traditional road bike, quite comfy actually.


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*More TT Bikes:-*



RFC said:


> "Would appreciate seeing more of your TT bikes for inspiration".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RFC (Mar 30, 2008)

Wonderful bikes. Thanks


----------

